
Phone Location Data Social Distancing Scoreboard - collinmanderson
https://www.unacast.com/covid19/social-distancing-scoreboard
======
collinmanderson
Blog post about it here: [https://www.unacast.com/post/the-unacast-social-
distancing-s...](https://www.unacast.com/post/the-unacast-social-distancing-
scoreboard)

"we combine tens of millions of anonymous mobile phones and their interactions
with each other each day"

